# What do you call that cut ... ?



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

When cutting across the end grain of a plank with a router, I always make a carefull short cut backwards on the side opposite the normal starting point so that when I finish the cut, I don't get splintering of the edge as the router bit comes out. I KNOW that little backwards cut has a name, but I can't seem to remember what it is. "Backcut" is what comes to mind but that just doesn't seem right.

Anyone know?

Thanks,


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Some call it a "climb cut".


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

YES ! 

I KNEW that;, I was just having a senior moment there. Thanks.

Paul


----------

